
PySEAL: Homomorphic encryption in a user-friendly Python package - jonbaer
https://gab41.lab41.org/pyseal-homomorphic-encryption-in-a-user-friendly-python-package-e27547a0b62f
======
jmct
The problem of getting Homomorphic Encryption in the hands of data scientists
is what the RAMPARTS project we're working on at Galois is about
([https://galois.com/project/ramparts/](https://galois.com/project/ramparts/)).
We presented some preliminary results at JuliaCon last year:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KLlMg6jKQg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KLlMg6jKQg)

The main difference to the work from the article is that RAMPARTS is _not_ a
API wrapper. It allows the the Julia Programmer to write the function as they
normally would, and then compiles it to FHE. This way the programmer can use
_the same_ function for plaintext testing and development and for running
under FHE.

Since the JuliaCon talk we've pushed this a bit further and actually coming to
a close on the project. We learned a lot about the difficulties of making FHE
invisible to the user, which was the aim of the project. We're hoping to
continue this work in the future and make it even more seamless for
developers.

